# New State Record?



## msdb32 (Apr 10, 2005)

I was at a gas station today and was talking with some people that said they heard that an amish hunter shot a 25 pt buck in Middlefield, OH that could be a new state record. Anyone hear anything about it?


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

well to tell u the truth i think that would be false it is going to take alot to out be the beatty buck with a bow not only that a cross bow....


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

well I dont think its the Beatty Buck which is being contended with but rather the Jerman Buck (state record typical) and from what I heard.... its only a 20 point which came from Auglaize.... I guess it was broadcast on the news up in that area...


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I am 20-30 miles from Middlefield and have friends who work at Kraftmaid in Middlefield. I haven't heard anything as of yet. Would be nice to see something good come from up here. I'm tired of all you southern boys getting all the records


----------



## sillysmallies (Jun 18, 2007)

I heard the buck that was shot by Saint Mary's is being contested because of the rumors that it was killed at 4am with a high powered rifle and a spotlight


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

anytime a new record is involved there is controversy.

I would guess about 90&#37; of the time its just jealousy or someone who missed the buck fabricating story's.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

i heard it was shot near the horseshoe in Columbus...36 pointer to be exact


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

ostbucks98 said:


> anytime a new record is involved there is controversy.
> 
> I would guess about 90&#37; of the time its just jealousy or someone who missed the buck fabricating story's.




That's funny...but not really because it is so true. Any deer could have been poached. But if you shoot something that big you better have crossed your t's and dotted your i's. But people shouldn't assume because someone shot a giant they poached it.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Yeah there are always false rumors about how the buck was taken. I remember hearing that the Beatty Buck was the second buck Beatty shot that year.


----------



## sillysmallies (Jun 18, 2007)

I think there might be a picture of it in the ODNR pictures website, it is a 20 point from auglaize county, i forget what page it is on, but it is a hellava deer, here is the link( if it is the same deer???) http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow...&id=14789&page=1&count=12&term=auglaize&pos=0


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

that is a huge buck! things dont add up though, that doesnt look like an amish fellow to me and the side notes say taken In sept with a shotgun but not a controlled hunt, figure that one out??


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

bulafisherman said:


> taken In sept with a shotgun but not a controlled hunt, figure that one out??



I hope they just put the wrong date....he is wearing awful heavy clothes for september though. You would think you a person would clean the deer and themselves up for a picture of a deer like that and get an in the field photo. Well at least I would. I doubt that's going to come close to beatty...or even beat Brad jermans buck. A lot of deductions in that pic for a typical deer if that's how they scored it.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I remembered after I went to work, last month there was a deer hit by a van driving Amish workers on the Trumbull/Portage county line that was over 20pts and weighed in at 297. I wonder if that is the buck mentioned taken by Amish.


----------



## sillysmallies (Jun 18, 2007)

I am pretty sure there are little to no amish living in auglaize county and doubt they would have traveled to hunt there.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Tis the season for rumors. The deer pictures is a great one, but far from any sort of record as far as I can see. 
There are many typos in the DOW pictures. Each category has a drop down menu with a default answer. Many people don't remember to change them all. I've not heard of any "state record" deer, or anything close. It will take something beyond special to top a 300" non typical, or a 200" typical. 


> well I dont think its the Beatty Buck which is being contended with but rather the Jerman Buck (state record typical) and from what I heard.... its only a 20 point


I'm still wondering how a 20 point non typical would take the top typical spot.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

M.Magis said:


> I'm still wondering how a 20 point non typical would take the top typical spot.


Yea that would be kinda hard to figure out.... but in my post I stated that the deer wasnt contending with the Beatty Buck but rather the Jerman Buck....meaning that it is a typical deer.... and I really dont know what the deer is because I havent seen a picture of the actual deer....nor does it seem that anyone else has..... but if anyone caught the news wednesday night last week in the St. Marys area, then the deer was supposedly on it and it was a typical deer, with the news title of the broadcast correlating to possible new state record...


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> in my post I stated that the deer wasnt contending with the Beatty Buck but rather the Jerman Buck....meaning that it is a typical deer


A 20 point typical? I'm still confused.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

If it was a 20 point typical then it could be a record since most deer rarely exceed 12 typical points.

I agree that rumors get started so frequently with deer that are taken. People quickly start claiming "biggest ever". In fact, I was just talking to a buddy on the phone last night who said he heard of another record taken last week in gun season. He said the guys were saying something around 200". He saw a picture and said the buck would have to be scored non-typical. That would be a great buck but nowhere close to a record.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

There was a pic on Whio (channel 7 in the dayton market) of the buck shot in St Mary's. Its nice, but just by the pic I feel Beatty and Germain are both safe. On the amish rumor...find that hard to believe just on the fact that I can't see a deer getting past them for enough years to get that big.


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

Here is the WHIO write up. They say it could be the record for auglaize county. http://www.whiotv.com/news/14745405/detail.html


----------



## smallie75 (Dec 9, 2005)

I saw a picture in the Cleveland Plain Dealer I believe Tuesday last week in the Sports section. It was a 25 point taken by a Amish guy. It was a big buck, but didnt look like a state record! Anyone see that one!


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

if yall are talking about the amish buck that was killed in adams county of last year with his cross bow it had a 33 inch inside spred and all that good stuff it is not a the recored it score im pretty sure 298.... but it was killed last year so i think yalll are hearing old news........ and the amish guys name is jonathan smucker


----------



## Boston30 (Nov 14, 2006)

LOL...I heard that a huge buck was hit by a car on Rt. 71 sometime in the past month and DNR would soon release the details.

Funny how rumors spread!


----------

